
Ask HN: Database Design Materials? - bradhoffman
Hi there! I am about to graduate and have recently become REALLY fascinated with databases, and I&#x27;d like to research them further. The problem is that all of my research of &quot;Database Design&quot; leads to something along the lines of &quot;modeling schemas and data&quot;.<p>Does anyone have any good references for someone who is looking to learn about the low-level database functionality (storage, indexing, data structures, etc)?<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated!
======
panda17
Consider starting with these two papers, and then ...

Michael Stonebraker et al., Architecture of a Database System, 2007.

Michael Stonebraker et al., The End of an Architectural Era, 2007.

~~~
bradhoffman
Thank you so much!!

